# Suche Ideen für Datenbank-Projekt



## Fr4nk (1. Apr 2017)

Hallo, ich hab an der Uni derzeit das Thema Datenbanken und muss bis in ein par Monaten ein Projekt abliefern, wofür ich aber in Kürze schon eine Projektidee kurz zeigen soll, so wie alle anderen Teilnehmer auch. Die Aufgabe ist ziemlich frei gestellt, man soll sich beliebige Daten suchen, aus denen sich durch geeignete Verknüpfung und Darstellung dann Informationen ableiten lassen. Die Daten sollten mindestens zwei Entitäten enthalten, ansonsten gibts keine wirklichen Vorgaben. Es gibt z.B. auch bei der Wahl der Programmiersprache keine Einschränkung, vermutliche wäre eine Web-Anwendung mit PHP aber am einfachsten hierfür.
Ich möchte hier im Forum eigentlich nur nach Ideen und Anregungen fragen weil ich mir nicht so leicht irgendwas ausdenken kann. Die meisten Teilnehmer machen z.B. sowas wie eine Film- oder Games-Datenbank, das wäre mir aber bisschen zu Standard. 
Ich kann PHP, Java, Javascript, SQL und den ganzen Kram, die Werkzeuge sind also kein großes Problem. Es sollte nicht zu aufwändig sein weil da höchstens 2 Personen dran beteiligt sein werden, könnte auch nicht schaden irgendwas kommerzielles rauszubringen wenn die Gelegenheit besteht.
Bin offen für alle Vorschläge.


----------



## stg (4. Apr 2017)

Womit beschäftigst DU dich denn gerade? Versuch doch irgendein aktuell existierenden Problem zu lösen oder schau einfach mal nach links oder rechts... 

Ich war gerade einkaufen. Warenhaltung in so einem Supermarkt wäre da direkt die erste Idee, das lässt sich beliebig komplex modellieren. 
Welche Waren sind vorrätig? zu welchem Preis? wann laufen diese ab? wer kauft was und in welcher Kombination? wie wirken sich Sonderangebote auf den Absatz aus? Lohnt sich ein Sonderangebot um Ware loszuwerden bevor diese verdirbt, oder verkaufe ich besser nur einen Teil aber zu einem höheren Preis? Wann bestelle ich was nach? Was ist saisonal gefragt? Gibt es Veränderungen im Konsumverhalten, auf das reagiert werden muss...


----------



## Saheeda (6. Apr 2017)

In der Berufsschule hatten wir das Beispiel "Zoo", das lässt sich auch beliebig komplex gestalten (Tiere, Angestellte, Gebäude, Veranstaltungen, etc.)


----------



## AndyJ (7. Apr 2017)

Wie waere es mit einer Datenbank in der man den Kraftsstoffverbrauch bestimmter Autotypen, -marken, etc. speichern kann? Ich schreibe mir das immer auf den Kassenzettel, aber der Durchschnitt stimmt nicht ganz, weil der Tank nicht immer 100%ig gleich voll ist. Ueber die Zeit jedoch wird's genauer. Waere ja auch mal interessant das mit den Behauptungen der Autoindustrie zu vergleichen.

Cheers,
Andy


----------

